# is it possibe to see ram timings within linux

## ewan.paton

ive had a fair old look about but cant seem to find a way to display ram timings inside linux{1}, i can figure out the speed ususally from dmidecode but i would like to see the actually ram timings so we dont need to open up the box, anyone got any ideas. 

{1} im assuming its possible as you can get apps inside windows  that do it.

----------

## srm

without knowing how to write some 'C-Read-My-BIOS', i would see if memtest offers me a solution.

kind regards

----------

## srm

Hi,

here is how it works:

kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r1

build all i2c modules (i left out the debugs)

emerge lm_sensors (i did USE="sensord")

run 'sensors-detect'

run decode-dimms.pl

here is sample output of decode-dimms.pl:

 *Quote:*   

> PC DIMM Serial Presence Detect Tester/Decoder
> 
> By Philip Edelbrock, Christian Zuckschwerdt, Burkart Lingner,
> 
> Jean Delvare and others
> ...

 

The BOLDs are the information you are seeking?

HTH, so i deleted my post. seems to say nothing about the situation.

kind regards

----------

